# The Help?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I am about to start this and was wondering what genre you would consider it?  Also is it told from different points of view?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

_Love_ this book! Yes, it is told from three (IIRC) points of view. I'm not sure how to categorize it exactly, maybe women's fiction, southern fiction. I'm sure somebody else will be along shortly who can put it in a more specific genre.

Happy reading!

N


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> I am about to start this and was wondering what genre you would consider it? Also is it told from different points of view?


I agree that it could be called women's fiction or Southern fiction - maybe also historical fiction. But overall, I'd say it's literary fiction - and I loved it!


----------



## sbrown29 (Jun 26, 2010)

I can see where it could be historical fiction---that's my vote. Awesome book!


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Listening to on audio right now -- it is great!  I would classify as historical and is there a category for social critique?  It definitely examines the society the narrators lives in ....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd say it was the best book I read last year.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Great book!  I would classify it as historical fiction as well.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Loved the book!  I am a woman from the south who was a teenager in the 60's.  Calling this historical fiction makes me feel ancient so I vote for Southern or women's fiction.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just finished reading it and I LOVED it also!!!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is one of my favorite books too!  Since I easily remember the 60's also.... how about if we call it "Recent Historical fiction"?  After all, it's not like it's set in the 1600's or 1700's...


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I am listening to the audio and the performance is fabulous. I am halfway through and have cried (or teared up) about 3 or 4 times.


Spoiler



The idea of loving a child like Aboleen does the white child she is raising and knowing that you will lose her/him and cannot protect her/him is just so sad


. I am a mom of 4 and my youngest is 2 so the books seems so real to me from this respect.

_Added spoiler block for those like me who haven't read yet..--Betsy_


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Great book!  I would agree...Southern/Historical Fiction


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> I am about to start this and was wondering what genre you would consider it? Also is it told from different points of view?


One of my most favorite books ever. The audio book is also wonderful.

Oh, and yes, the story unfolds through the voices of different characters.

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

It seems like I can't turn around without hearing about how wonderful this book is. Everyone seems to love it, so I'm definitely going to have to read it. Can anyone tell me though exactly what makes it draw people in so much? That would at least give me some idea what is causing all this frenzied behavior! Thanks!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I absolutely loved this book.  I would also categorize it as Southern fiction.  Enjoy!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Loved it too. I was distracted by the "patois" at the beginning. In fact, I was so distracted I wasn't sure I could get through it. Then, suddenly, it disappeared (I got used to it), and I couldnt put the book down. I grew up in Washington DC in the '50s and '60s so it was like going back all over again.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> It seems like I can't turn around without hearing about how wonderful this book is. Everyone seems to love it, so I'm definitely going to have to read it. Can anyone tell me though exactly what makes it draw people in so much? That would at least give me some idea what is causing all this frenzied behavior! Thanks!


For me it was characters. It was also written in a very compelling manner so that you could not wait to get back to reading to learn what happened. When I realized I was getting to the end I actually read a bit slower because I did not want it to end. When I finished, I felt a sense of loss in that I would "hear" those wonderful voices no more. Sigh... just a wonderful story.

p.s. It has been on the NY Times Hardcover Best Seller list for 65 weeks now!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thx everyone.  I have had a busy few days so haven't got to sit down and delve into it.  I will here in a bit though


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Magenta said:


> For me it was characters. It was also written in a very compelling manner so that you could not wait to get back to reading to learn what happened. When I realized I was getting to the end I actually read a bit slower because I did not want it to end. When I finished, I felt a sense of loss in that I would "hear" those wonderful voices no more. Sigh... just a wonderful story.
> 
> p.s. It has been on the NY Times Hardcover Best Seller list for 65 weeks now!


Very well said. I agree with every word.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Magenta said:


> For me it was characters. It was also written in a very compelling manner so that you could not wait to get back to reading to learn what happened. When I realized I was getting to the end I actually read a bit slower because I did not want it to end. When I finished, I felt a sense of loss in that I would "hear" those wonderful voices no more. Sigh... just a wonderful story.
> 
> p.s. It has been on the NY Times Hardcover Best Seller list for 65 weeks now!


You said this very well. I actually stopped reading it for a few days in the middle of the book because I was afraid something bad would happen to the characters.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> This is one of my favorite books too! Since I easily remember the 60's also.... how about if we call it "Recent Historical fiction"? After all, it's not like it's set in the 1600's or 1700's...


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Magenta said:


> For me it was characters. It was also written in a very compelling manner so that you could not wait to get back to reading to learn what happened. When I realized I was getting to the end I actually read a bit slower because I did not want it to end. When I finished, I felt a sense of loss in that I would "hear" those wonderful voices no more. Sigh... just a wonderful story.
> 
> p.s. It has been on the NY Times Hardcover Best Seller list for 65 weeks now!


That does sound great. Thanks for your explanation. There's really nothing better than a book you hate to see end. I remember reading a few Jane Austen books and I found myself inclined to speak like the characters, saying "I should think..." and whatnot. Hopefully this one will have just as big an impact!


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking forward to reading this one


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

It's an absolutely wonderful novel.  I loved it.  I would categorize it as literary fiction because, to me, that means enduring and timeless.  I think that 20 or 50 or 100 years from now, people will still be reading and loving it (on their super-duper e-readers, of course).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, I'm putting it on my wishlist, y'all have talked me into it...

Betsy


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

My sister chose this book for our bookclub this month. Glad to see that it's something I'll be interested in and will probably love.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

You'll definitely love it.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I just finished this (the audio version) last night.  I was so sad for it to end, I would love to see these characters again.  The ending was painful for me -- both because the book was over and the subject matter.  What a phenomenal story.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I finished this book about a week ago. It's one of those books that stays with you. I absolutely loved it, and it's one of the rare books I will probably read again. The characters were wonderfully compelling, and deep.

I like to think we've come a long way, but sometimes I'm not so sure....


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'm almost finished I found myself reading this very slowly because I do not want it to end.


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

I would categorize it as Southern Fiction. I enjoyed it mainly because of the characters. I wouldn't describe it as literary. Any book that is so accessible (i.e. the writing) and sells so many copies cannot possibly be literary fiction. LOL.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

We read this last summer for my book club and it's way at the top of my list of favorite books ever.  Whenever I talk to people about the importance of character in a book, I reference this book.  I can't rave enough.  It also really provides for amazing talking points in a woman's book club!  I'd definitely call it women's fiction.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

For audible members, there is a an interview with the author available for free.

I am a moom of 4 young kids, so I found the relationship between Aboleen (sorry I listened to it and din't read it so I don't know the spelling) and May Mobilee (Elizabeth's daughter) very compelling -- and heartbreaking.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

It will probably be in my top 5 for 2010.  Wonderful book.  And you learn something.  I didn't realize the 1960's in the Deep South was still like the 1860s for women in general and Black women specifically.


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

I must be missing something.  I really liked the book, definitely would give it 4-stars, but I didn't think it was a 5-star book like everyone else does.  I just thought it was a good read.  But not a compelling book like "The Hunger Games," which really was a page-turner.  I know, I know, totally different genres.  But I like literary fiction too if it's got a good story.  And I liked this one.  I just didn't Love it like the rest of the world.  Oh well.  I guess it's just me.


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

"I must be missing something.  I really liked the book, definitely would give it 4-stars, but I didn't think it was a 5-star book like everyone else does.  I just thought it was a good read.  But not a compelling book like "The Hunger Games," which really was a page-turner.  I know, I know, totally different genres.  But I like literary fiction too if it's got a good story.  And I liked this one.  I just didn't Love it like the rest of the world.  Oh well.  I guess it's just me."

No, it's not just you. This was just a good book, not excellent -- IMHO. I think people thought it was "groundbreaking" because a Caucasian author chose to write about race in a non-incendiary way and also embody the voices of black characters. It doesn't happen very often and she did a decent job of it, too. And her publishers marketed her well. Other unsung writers have done better but haven't had the publishing marketing machine behind them.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Beth O said:


> I must be missing something. I really liked the book, definitely would give it 4-stars, but I didn't think it was a 5-star book like everyone else does. I just thought it was a good read. But not a compelling book like "The Hunger Games," which really was a page-turner. I know, I know, totally different genres. But I like literary fiction too if it's got a good story. And I liked this one. I just didn't Love it like the rest of the world. Oh well. I guess it's just me.


This is just where personal preference comes in. I had never heard of this book when I picked it up to read, and I was blown away. I DO love it. But I've talked to other people who feel the way you do. It's the same way that I don't understand how "Titanic" could win an Academy Award.  Boggles me to this day.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I am reading this book right now and I do like it very much.  4 stars for me and
I would call it Southern fiction. Good book?  yes..  Great book, not in my opinion.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just finished The Help today.  I'm going to miss these characters, loved it.  My daughter is reading it too, I told her to be sure to read through the acknowledgments at the end to the author's notes about her own family's "help".


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

According to today's New York Times.... The Help has been on the NY Times best seller list for 70 weeks!  No other hardcover bestseller comes close!


----------



## christined (Jul 20, 2010)

Fantastic Book.  I read it first, then decided to listen to it.  By far it was MUCH BETTER to listen to, 4 readers, accents, etc.  It a great book. C


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

Magenta said:


> According to today's New York Times.... The Help has been on the NY Times best seller list for 70 weeks! No other hardcover bestseller comes close!


Not even "Cold Mountain"? I remember that one being on the bestsellers list forever.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I finished this book last week and I loved it. When I was a child in the early 70s, my family moved from the Chicago area to a small town in Arkansas. We lived in a nice neighborhood, certainly not anything fancy, but every day, 'the help' would get on and off the bus near my house. My sister even had a friend whose family had a maid, which just boggles my mind. 

Once, we had a lemonade stand, and the garbage man, who was African American, stopped to buy some lemonade. We were all excited because he paid with a Kennedy half-dollar, lol, and I think we gave him another cup for the driver of the truck. A neighbor kid then lectured us that we weren't supposed to sell our lemonade to that kind of person.   

Another time, I was standing in my front yard, and a group of teens went by in their car and yelled "Yankees go home!" I had no idea why they wanted us to go home, and I was only about eight years old. So, I guess my point is that even in the 70s, in the South, things were different. We weren't even the deep south, like Jackson, Mississippi.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Beth O said:


> Not even "Cold Mountain"? I remember that one being on the bestsellers list forever.


Oh, I just meant on the current list, not the all time list.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I finished this book last week and I loved it. When I was a child in the early 70s, my family moved from the Chicago area to a small town in Arkansas. We lived in a nice neighborhood, certainly not anything fancy, but every day, 'the help' would get on and off the bus near my house. My sister even had a friend whose family had a maid, which just boggles my mind.
> 
> Once, we had a lemonade stand, and the garbage man, who was African American, stopped to buy some lemonade. We were all excited because he paid with a Kennedy half-dollar, lol, and I think we gave him another cup for the driver of the truck. A neighbor kid then lectured us that we weren't supposed to sell our lemonade to that kind of person.
> 
> Another time, I was standing in my front yard, and a group of teens went by in their car and yelled "Yankees go home!" I had no idea why they wanted us to go home, and I was only about eight years old. So, I guess my point is that even in the 70s, in the South, things were different. We weren't even the deep south, like Jackson, Mississippi.


Wow... goes to show you how racism and bigotry is not necessarily human nature, but it is taught and learned.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

You can add me to the list of folks who loved this book.  I, too, hated for it to end.  For me, the author brought the characters in the book to life.  I think that I would enjoy listening to it even though I read it.  I can't think of another book at the moment that I would read or listen to again.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I loved this book.  But don't you just feel a little queasy when you look at a chocolate pie now?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I loved this book. But don't you just feel a little queasy when you look at a chocolate pie now?


I ABSOLUTELY LOVED this book and I'm a self confessed chocoholic who wants no help, but I seriously doubt I will EVER look at chocolate pie the same way again LOL


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

Lol!

That should make for an interesting book club for all involved.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I loved this book. But don't you just feel a little queasy when you look at a chocolate pie now?


LOL! When we actually met for our bookclub to discuss the book, my sister brought a chocolate pie. She didn't add any secret ingredients.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I am listening to the audio book and loving it!  I am from the South and love that the accents are real.  There is nothing that I hate more than a fake southern accent.  It is so well done that it reminds me of my childhood and has inspired me to find our old housekeeper to tell her I love her.  She influenced my thinking in a lot of ways.


----------

